# Looking for Players - NW Indiana



## Arholly (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm looking for a couple of players to join a startup game of D&D in NW Indiana/Illinois area. We'll be playing pretty straight D&D d20 - core books plus suppliments as necessary.  Feel free to drop me a line and we can schedule it.  I'd like to start it November 12th.

Arholly


----------



## scampbell00001 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re looking for players in NW Indiana*

I may be interested, when and where are we talking about.  send me an e-mail at whyme22@hotmail.com


----------

